# Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen



## Aali-Barba (22. Februar 2005)

Da nun bald der urlaub an der Französichen Atlantikküste naht, habe ich heute zwei Brandungsruten bei E-Bay ersteigert.

Nun meine Fragen daz, da ich davon null Ahnung habe, wobei ich vorweg schicken möchte, dass ich da keine großen Investitionen tätigen möchte und durchaus auch mal "Kompromiss" und "kann man notfalls auch mal nehmen" dem ersten Test und der Urlaubskasse zuliebe als zufriedenstellende Antwort erachte:


Schnur hätte ich rund 250 Meter 17-er Fireline auf Unterschnur auf den Rollen, reicht das?
Dreibein (rund 1,50 Meter hoch - Ruten 4,20 Meter) oder Rod Pod, welches sich auch steil anstellen läßt?
Wie sieht eine Montage aus fürs Brandungsfischen?
125 Gramm Krallenbleie oder 100 Gramm dreieckige Bleie mit angegossenen Füßen vorhanden -ist das OK?
Welche Vorfächer (Material und Länge?), welche Hakengrößen?
Welches Sonstige Zubehör, welches ein Binnenangler normalerweise nicht hat?
Wäre dankbar für ein wenig Unterstützung und ein wenig Beratung oder Tips (vor allen Dingen Bilder und Grafiken zu den Vorfächern)


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

Beim Baden ist mir aufgefallen, dass es in Frankreich und Portugal extrem viele Meeräschen gibt, darauf würde ich mein Gerät abstimmen, ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie man die Jungs in der Brandung fängt, kenne das nur von Malle aus dem Hafen wo wir die mit Schwimmbrot überlisten konnten...


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

Im Atlantik hast du starke Brandung, also lange große Wellen und Sog, ich konnte mich kaum auf den Beinen halten. In der Regel wird es schnell tief, du mußt also nicht sooo weit werfen. Ich würde Krallenblei ab 125 g einpacken und Meeresvorfächer mit größeren Haken. Ich würde mir eine Art Netz ( Chipp aus Schweden sagt Surgifix ) einpacken, denn du angelst mit Muschelfleisch und Heringsstücken. Die wickelst du darin ein, dann bleibt der Köder länger dran. Wenn du Fische mit spitzen Zähnen fangen willst, kein Stahlvorfach nehmen, sondern einen durchsichtigen Plasteschlauch über die Mundschnüre ziehen. Gib deine Zielfische bei Googel ein, da kommen noch brauchbare Infos. Und schreib bitte auf, wie es dir ergangen ist, hier sind wenig Infos über Frankreich im Board.  Ich will Ostern ans Mittelmeer bei Perpignon, das ist ähnlich, nur ruhiger.


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Im Atlantik hast du starke Brandung, also lange große Wellen und Sog, ich konnte mich kaum auf den Beinen halten. In der Regel wird es schnell tief, du mußt also nicht sooo weit werfen.


 
Soweit klar, fahre seit 1979 dort runter und das fast jedes Jahr - nur eben dieses Mal zum ersten Mal als Angler.



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde Krallenblei ab 125 g einpacken und Meeresvorfächer mit größeren Haken. Ich würde mir eine Art Netz ( Chipp aus Schweden sagt Surgifix ) einpacken, denn du angelst mit Muschelfleisch und Heringsstücken. Die wickelst du darin ein, dann bleibt der Köder länger dran.


 
|kopfkrat Wiewowas einwickeln? Also Köder dran und dann ein Netz drum, oder wie?



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du Fische mit spitzen Zähnen fangen willst, kein Stahlvorfach nehmen, sondern einen durchsichtigen Plasteschlauch über die Mundschnüre ziehen. Gib deine Zielfische bei Googel ein, da kommen noch brauchbare Infos.


 
|kopfkrat Was ist ein Pastenschlauch? Bekomm ich sowas hier beim Händler? Und was ist eine Mundschnur?



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Und schreib bitte auf, wie es dir ergangen ist, hier sind wenig Infos über Frankreich im Board. Ich will Ostern ans Mittelmeer bei Perpignon, das ist ähnlich, nur ruhiger.


 
Sischer datt!

Nur ist Perpignan nicht mit der Gironde vergleichbar. Ich war mal grob gesehen dort unten in der Ecke in Valras Plage bei Sete. Da ist das Meer ja ruhiger gewesen als mein Hausgewässer hier. An der Gironde werden die Wellen auch gut mal 2 - 3 Meter hoch und wie Du richtig sagst, manche werden so hoch, dass mit Durch hüpfen nix mehr ist, man wird dann gnadenlos untergewalkt, da hilft nur beherzt unten durch tauchen und schnell sehen, dass man wieder Richtung Ufer kommt, denn ist man bei seinem Tauchen erst mal "hinter der letzten Welle" gelandet, schwimmt man plötzlich im offenen Atlantik. Hab ich dort schon zigfach bei unerfahrenen Atlantiktouristen erlebt. Einmal wäre deswegen dort beinahe eine 4. Köpfige Familie ertrunken, zum Glück haben Surfer die wieder rein bringen können. Von einer früheren bekannten ist dort der kleine Bruder ertrunken. Das Meer dort ist bildschön, aber gnadenlos wild.


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

Ich hab doch gesagt am Mittelmeer ist es ruhiger. Den Plasteschlauch bekommst du im Baumarkt. Die Mundschnur geht vom Brandungsvorfach seitwärts ab. Du hast hier eine super Seite beim Meeresangler Schwerin. Dort ist die Montage erklärt. Das Netz gibt es in der Apotheke. Es hat verschiedene Namen. Meins heißt Tpfix. Das nimmt man um einen Verband am Finger zu schützen. Es ist wie ein Gumminetz. Statt das weiche Muschelfleisch mit Bindfaden zu umwickeln, steckst du es einfach in den Schlauch und schneidest ab. Dann ist das fest und wirft sich gut, geht auch nicht gkeich wieder ab. 
Das Dreibein ist wichtig. Die Fireline habe ich auch, aber mit viel Kraft reißt die ohne Schlagschnur bei hohem Wurfgewicht ab. Ich würde eher eine Keulenschnur nehmen. Das ist Mono, die mit 0,60 beginnt und nach 10 m bei 0,30 endet.


----------



## Agalatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

wo liegt denn das ganz genau ?
im norden oder eher im süden ?
dann könnte ich dir etwas konkretere antworten geben.
aber eines vorweg. leicht ist dort nicht zu angeln. egal wo.
entweder hast du ne mordsströmung wo du bleie ab 200 gramm mit kralle brauchst
oder dann gibts auch die netten stellen wie in portugal wo du leider überwiegend kleine fische fängst und dann auch dementsprechend leichtes material nehmen solltest.
in beiden ländern werden aber gerne hornis aus der brandung gefangen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

Die Gironde ist die Halbinsel über Bordeaux. 
Ist also die westküste von Frankreich. 

Die im Hintergrund zu sehenden Wellen sind eher an einem Ruhigen Tag so ;-)


----------



## elefant (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

...Ich überlege gerade,ob es für Sättel auch Rutenhalter gibt....


----------



## haukep (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

Das SIND die Rutenhalter


----------



## ex-elbangler (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat Was ist ein Pastenschlauch? Bekomm ich sowas hier beim Händler? Und was ist eine Mundschnur?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Aali-Barba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> ex-elbangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

Oha, da hast Du Dir aber was vorgenommen. Der Tip mit den 200g Krallen ist schon goldrichtig. 
Da fast überall Sandstrand ist, reichen auch einfache Rutenhalter.

Vorfächer nutzt man entweder 1 Haken Nachläufermontagen, oder einfache 2 Hakenvorfächer mit kleinen Haken auf die kleineren Spezies.
Nimm auch lieber einen Dicken Gummihandschuh mit. Die Fischer haben da regelmässig Zitterrochen als Beifang. Hauptfang sind aber Tintenfische...

Köderbeschaffung kann ein echtes Problem werden in Frankreich. Grabegabel (für Würmer), Senke (für Krebse) und eine Leichte Rute für den Tobiasfischfang nicht vergessen. Die Einheimischen gehen dafür mit Zugnetzen durch die Priele.
Ganz schlaue nehmen einige Gefrorene Makrelen aus D mit, wenn sich die Transportieren lassen.

Von einigen Häfen wird zum Blauhaiangeln ausgefahren.

Und eine art leichte Karpfenrute/Grundrute/Extralange Spinnrute ist dort Gold wert. Hornhechte und Meeräschen gibts wirklich reichlich, und die lassen sich mit ner aktiv geführten Posenmontage auch prima fangen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Aali-Barba (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, da hast Du Dir aber was vorgenommen.


 
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  
Kannste das mal für einen Anfänger verdeutlichen, was Du damit meinst?
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Ist es da extrem schwierig mit den Bedingungen? ich kenne die Gegend eigentlich seit 1979, nur eben nicht als Angler sondern als Tourist und da ich erst seit einem Jahr angele, hab ich A) keine Erfahrung, wie man eine schwierige oder leichte Stelle beurteilt und B) keinen Vergleich und C) die gegend immer nur mit den Augen eines Badegastes, nie aber als Angler betrachtet.

mit den Ködern sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem, in der Nähe ist einer dieser riesigen Supermärkte mit einer riesengroßen "Frisch" Fischabteilung. Glaube schon, dass ich da was passende als Köder finde - das meiste zumindest, denn mir ist zwar alles Mögliche bekannt, was die Franzosen den Kammerjägern für ihre "gourmet Spezialitäten" :v streitig machen, aber Wattwürmer gehören glaube ich nicht dazu :q 

Also die Vorbedingungen dort sind ein offener Atlantik, 100 km feinster Sandstrand, keine Bunen oder ähnliches, kaum vorgelagerte Sandbänke, hoher Wellengang, starker Sog bei Ebbe. Der Meeresboden selber ist kiesig und sandig, kein Watt -nur feinster Sand (hab ich schon oft genug abgeleckt, wenn mich wieder mal ein Brecher dort auf den Brustwarzen über den halben Strand gezerrt hat:q ). Andererseits sinds auch nur ein paar KM zur Binnenseite, also der Mündung der drei großen Flüsse Garonne, Dordogne und Habichvergessen, in der ein starker Gezeitenwechsel ist, also fast einem Wattenmeer ähnelt. Aber ob ich da unbedingt die in Fisch konservierten Chemieabfälle von Bordeaux und Restfrankreich essen möchte, weiss ich noch nicht so genau. Sieht zumindest sehr plörrig aus die Brühe, weil wir oben an der Mündung immer mit einer Fähre übersetzen und daher dieses Gewässer oft sehen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Das SIND die Rutenhalter


 
:q  Glaube aber, dass dann recht schlecht die Bisserkennung funktioniert, es sei denn, die Pferde heissen Siegfried und Roy :q :q :q


----------



## Katze_01 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

Moin

Du wirst spaß haben, da bin ich mir sicher!!!

katze


----------



## haukep (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> :q  Glaube aber, dass dann recht schlecht die Bisserkennung funktioniert, es sei denn, die Pferde heissen Siegfried und Roy :q :q :q




Den musst Du mir erklären  |uhoh:


----------



## Rosi (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

Du brauchst auf alle Fälle viel Kraft. In den Armen, weil du schweres Blei werfen mußt. In den Beinen, weil du einen festen Stand haben mußt. In den Unterarmmuskeln, wenn du einen fetten Rochen drillst. Hast du schon mal gegoogelt, welche Fische zu erwarten sind??


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall ne Wathose um ein Stück ins Wasser zu Werfen zu kommen !
Du brauchst aufgrund der dollen Strömung sehr schwere Bleie ! Ich glaub in der aktuellen Rute und Rolle ist was übers Fischen im Atlantik drin !


Viel Spaß wünsch ich dir da unten ! Und wir hoffen alle auf einen ausreichend bebilderten Bericht !

MfG Maik


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

Ich wollte das auch gerade sagen, in der Rute und Rolle habe ich auch was gesehen,als ich die im Laden durchgeblättert habe!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. März 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*



> Kannste das mal für einen Anfänger verdeutlichen, was Du damit meinst?



Ich war mal 3 wochen da unten. Etwas tiefer noch. Le Porge hiess das Kaff glaub ich. 

Nur Sandstrand, fast keine unebenheiten, starke strömung, viel Geangelt, nicht nur alleine damit gewesen -  und nichtmal nen Fisch gesehen, ausser denen von den Fischern, die teils auch am badestrand die Netze eingeholt haben. 

Makrelen (Weil sehr gut am Haken haltend) waren da nicht aufzutreiben. Köder fand man natürlich, spätestens Tintenfische gabs überall.

Die einheimischen fuhren aber alle an die seen der umgebung. Dafür waren die Angelgeschäfte auch mehr ausgelegt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Agalatze (1. März 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst auf jeden Fall ne Wathose um ein Stück ins Wasser zu Werfen zu kommen !
> Du brauchst aufgrund der dollen Strömung sehr schwere Bleie ! Ich glaub in der aktuellen Rute und Rolle ist was übers Fischen im Atlantik drin !
> 
> 
> ...


 

hallo maik,
leider ist das oft ein großer irrtum mit dem ins wasser laufen.
wenn du nicht gerade sehr weit ins wasser laufen kannst bist du schlechter dran als wenn du vom strand aus wirfst. der feste stand macht einiges aus.


@ holger
desto weiter du nach süden kommst, desto kleiner sind leider auch die fische im schnitt. vielleicht war es bei dir schon zu weit südlich, dass dort keiner aus der brandung angelt. in portugal bei der WM ist auch nur kleinzeug gekommen.
die haben dann teilweise mit 10er haken geangelt. köder waren kleine würmer


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Anfängerfragen zum Brandungsfischen*

So, zurück aus dem sonnigen Fronkreisch hier mein Fazit:


Ein Reinfall|evil: 

Der Strand dort war viel zu seicht und zu lang, man hätte locker doppelt so weit werfen müssen, um überhaupt nur annäherungsweise in die Bereiche zu kommen, wo sich keine Wellen mehr brechen, die Strandlänge variierte je nach Gezeit um weit über 100 Meter durch den flachen Strand. Ich habs trotzdem mehrfach versucht mit Makrelen, Tintenfisch, Kunstködern, alles was die Einheimischen da auch so dran hängen hatten, wenn man überhaupt mal einen sah, aber meist war eh keiner da und die werden wohl wissen warum.

habe trotzdem einige herrliche Abende und einen Morgen am Strand verbracht, allerdings würde ich beim nächsten Mal lieber ne Kiste Bier oder ein paar Flaschen Wein mit hin schleppen, als nochmals auf die Idee zu kommen, dort zu versuchen zu angeln. :q


----------

